# Wiring Data outputs from PID.



## aamcle (28/1/15)

Hi.

I have an Omega 7200 series pid mounted in my control box, the pid is RS485 capable and Id like to be able to control it from an old pc. Wiring the serial link is doing my head in!

On the pid :-

Screw terminal 11 is - Data 
Screw terminal 12 is + Data. 

I need to connect wires to 11 and 12 and the other end of the wires to a RJ45 Socket (wall plate) mounted on my control box. An Ethernet cable will run from the RJ45 Socket to Virtual Com port module on my old net book.

What pins in the RJ45 socket (wall plate) do I need to connect the wires from terminal 11 (- Data) and terminal 12(+ Data) to?

Screw terminal 11(-Data). Connects to......... Pin?? In RJ45 Socket
Screw terminal 12(+Data). Connects to.......... Pin?? In RJ45 Socket

Many thanks, I'm struggling with this!!

Aamcle


----------



## aamcle (28/1/15)

I think I've found enough details to manage this


----------



## dblunn (28/1/15)

RS 485 uses 5V signal levels and can go tri-state (hi Z) to allow multidrop connections. Make sure you have a RS-485 adapter to connect to it as a RS-232 uses +/- 12 -15 V. Even though the UART is the same the line drivers are different.
Dave


----------



## aamcle (29/1/15)

I have the 485 adapter but it took hours of searching the net to find an English version of the manual!!
I'll try to set it all up tomorrow 


Aamcle


----------

